# Mavic 230 SBP rims



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

So, I just picked up a pair of NOS Mavic 230 SBP rims. Does anyone know exactly when these were made? The seller picked them up in 1999. According to BikePro, they seem to have come out around 1995 or 1996 (to replace the 231), though on the Mavic web site it says that the horizontal logo was ditched in 1996 in favor of the ellipse (of which obviously they still use). Putting them on my 1992 Fat Chance Yo Eddy to replace the black Specialized BX23 rims. It'll make it a little less Darth Vader-esque.


----------



## JDELUNA (Mar 31, 2007)

I remember these. I think they came out about 1994 - 1995. I hope this helps. God Bless


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

yup, 1994 according to the usually pretty good mombat timline...

http://www.mombat.org/Mavic.htm

Carsten


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

GREAT RIMS! have always liked them better than 231's. IMHO. Run them on my Psyclone and never have issues with them. When I have extras it's one of the few wheel/rim sets I hang on to. Have a few pair in the barn.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks everyone!  Never knew about the Mombat Mavic timeline, so I'll bookmark that.

*gm1230126*, I'm glad to hear you've never had any issues. I searched the VRC forum and got mixed reviews, though I'm a 135 pound XC rider so this lightweight rim should do nicely. I actually was looking for a NOS set of 231s, but these came up on eBay and I scooped them up.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Carsten said:


> yup, 1994 according to the usually pretty good mombat timline...
> 
> http://www.mombat.org/Mavic.htm
> 
> Carsten


Usually pretty good


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

230's and 231's were out at the same time for a little while with the 230's coming out a little later. The 230's were a little lighter but I found they were much more prone to sidewall dents, probably due to thinner sidewalls. If ridden gently they make great rims, if in a rocky area make sure you air up a bit.


----------



## darmtb (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with AKamp, I found them soft on the sidewalls too.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the insight. Just picked up the bike this morning with the wheels built up and it looks much better. Won't be able to ride for another 6 - 8 weeks because of recent elbow surgery, but will post my thoughts once I have the maiden voyage. Will take some photos when I get a second and post them.


----------



## unorthodokz (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got a pair of them that I ride on my old Univega Alpina 502. They're solid rims and I've never encountered any issues with flats due to them. Like mentioned before, the side walls are a little soft, and I've got a handful of dents on both -- but they still roll around the TN rocks like a charm.

The biggest issue I've had with them is they untrue more often than I would like. But invest in the Mavic truing stand and you can fix that in a heartbeat when you notice wheel rub on your brakes.


----------



## joe90mccall (May 31, 2004)

Yep, about 95. Very light rim, but also very easy to dent and warp....mine are still going though!!!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I'm a pretty light rider (135 lbs), so I imagine these won't get that much abuse. My 217 SUPs (1995) never needed truing in the 12 years I had them, so I'm hoping these perform as well.  Haven't ridden the Yo Eddy yet with the 230s, and probably won't get around to it this year. They look much better than the Specialized BX23s, though. Here's before & after photos:

View attachment 403396


View attachment 403397


----------

